# My Nissan Pulsar VZ-R



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Thought id put some pics of the car up for you guys as you dont have them in the states, i am however thinking of bringing this one with me when i come over

Mods to it are BNG coil overs
Powerflow Custom Stainless exhaust with decat and 4" box
17" Superlights 
































































Hope you like em i think it looks good myself

Dave


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Hot lookin' car! Wish we could get those in the States.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

droooooooollll .....

...mmmm... neo vvl


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm feelin' it. Factory installed VE. Must be nice!


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

it is, i love the car such a sleeper, no one knows what there gona get well untill i hit 7K on the tach (a fucking beating baby)


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

omg, that's sexy!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sick...got any interior pics? :showpics: :fluffy:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

...my favorite nissan hatch...

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

What's your LEAST favorite hatch? 

BTW - NIIIIICE car!!


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

That is quite pimp :thumbup:


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

OneFastStanza said:


> That is quite pimp :thumbup:



Whats the sticker on one of those?


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

ill get some interior pics of this later, thanks for the comments guys


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

very nice.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Your one lucky bastardes! :cheers:


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

man i love that car


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Very Nice. I wish Nissan would sell a Hatch with AWD and Turboed motor here in the States


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How about we trade cars?? Well both be the envy of our fellow country men. You can say you have a USDM sentra.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i really like that car...valve cover matches the car...sick haha


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

yeah thats the cool thing the VC matches the car. Sweet. Im getting it port and polished soon and getting all of the usual bolt ons hoping for 220 HP. Then i might add some NOS, but thats cheating


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

woo, VVL!!!! That is real nice. I want one.


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

wow... nissan need to bring that to the states, PRONTO!!!


----------

